# Vegan Bean Dip



## Sntrose (Jul 26, 2013)

We don't have any vegetarian/vegan friends, so whenever we have people over, they bring their own food (cuz our's is icky! I mean...who wants to eat veggies at a party?  ) I am happy to say that they have always been pleasantly surprised. This is a recipe that is requested again and again.

Ingredients:

3 cans vegetarian re-fried beans
5 oz classic hummus
1/2 cup prepared pico de gallo
12 oz mild chunky salsa
Fat-free tortillas or any variety tortilla chip

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees.
2. Mix together the beans, hummus, pico de gallo and salsa in a 2.5 quart casserole dish (preferably round.)
3. Bake for 45 minutes.

Serve as burritos (when it's just burrito night at home) or with chips (for those veggie-haters. They love it!!!!)

For those of you wondering...I use only fat-free tortillas because it is very rare that I find any other variety that does not have trans fat in it (partially or fully hydrogenated oils.) For some reason, they just really like to use that in tortillas. Except for the fat free ones. I haven't had the same problem with tortilla chips.  Thank goodness. Suggestions on tortilla recipes? I have never tried to make those....

Also, this is really, really high in sodium. Which is why it's so flavorful! I have low blood pressure, so I get to purposely! raise the sodium content in my diet!  For those of you out there (including my husband...poor dear) who can't tolerate quite that much salt, do you have any suggestions for keeping the flavor, but lowering the salt in this?

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 27, 2013)

Sntrose said:


> For those of you out there (including my husband...poor dear) who can't tolerate quite that much salt, do you have any suggestions for keeping the flavor, but lowering the salt in this?



If you make your own ingredients the sodium content could be way lower. And taste better.


----------

